# Terminator - Fake ;)



## maaary (14. Januar 2005)

Hi

Ich brauch mal wieder eure Hilfe  Ein Freund von mir hat heute Geburtstag,muss es also bis heute Abend fertig haben.
Wie findet ihr das? Das wird ein Geschenk 

http://www.cinemad.de/mh/terminatormat.jpg

Was könnt ich noch verbessern? Oder dazutun? Oder kann das eventuell jemand besser als ich?


----------



## German (14. Januar 2005)

maaary hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Was könnt ich noch verbessern? Oder dazutun?


Rote Leuchtaugen


----------



## fhr (14. Januar 2005)

Hehe ... ich finds richtig gut..

mach ein Auge noch so leicht rot... Typisch Terminator halt...


----------



## Mamphil (14. Januar 2005)

Hi!

Und wenn du noch ein bisschen Zeit und Lust hast, nimm ein bisschen Haut weg, sodass man das Stahl-Titan-Terminator-Skelett sieht...

Mamphi


----------



## maaary (14. Januar 2005)

Hey danke  Das mit den roten Augen is gut. Hm,Metallskelett....mal sehen ob ich das hinkrieg. Hab den Film gar nich mal gesehn


----------



## maaary (14. Januar 2005)

Fertig  

http://www.cinemad.de/mh/termi.jpg


----------



## Philip Kurz (14. Januar 2005)

Schaut doch recht nett aus. 

Die Übergänge von Haut zu Tech-Skelett hättest du ruhig ein wenig härter gestalten können, da die Haut ja nicht ausfadet sondern "abgerissen" wurde. Außerdem finde ich es schade, dass man/ich den Titel nicht ganz erkennen kann. Aber der "Terminator" wird es schon verstehen


----------



## holzoepfael (15. Januar 2005)

kann da radde nur zustimmen.....die übergange sind härter beim real terminator...^^


----------



## fhr (17. Januar 2005)

cool.. aber ein rotes auge wäre echt besser gewesen...


----------

